# 42 Draft Designs Rabbit Cat-Back Now Available!



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Bolt-on power and sound for the 2.5L Rabbit​*



























Our new 2.5" & 3" slip fit cat-back is a "back to the basics" system designed for everyone. True slip-on and bolt-up installation requires few tools and no modification. The sound is race-inspired and refined. Best of all, a healthy power increase can be instantly felt. If you're looking to add a simple cat-back exhaust to your Mk5 Rabbit our 2.5" & 3" slip fit system can't be beat!

We offer this system in a total of 8 options.

*Mild Steel (Lifetime Warranty Included)*

2.5" Slip fit with Single Wall Tips: *$585*
2.5" Slip fit with Double Wall Tips: *$615*
3" Slip fit with Single Wall Tips: *$615*
3" Slip fit with Double wall Tips: *$645*

*Stainless Steel (Lifetime Warranty Included)*

2.5" Slip fit with Single Wall Tips: *$870*
2.5" Slip fit with Double Wall Tips: *$900*
3" Slip fit with Single Wall Tips: *$900*
3" Slip fit with Double wall Tips: *$930*

Available for immediate purchase HERE!


*Introductory Pricing:*

*The first 10 Rabbit Cat-Backs we sell will be 10% off the retail price for introductory pricing! No coupon codes necessary. Just add the item to your card and the discount will automatically be applied. *


This 2.5" & 3" cat-back fits 2006-2009 VW Mk5 Rabbit. Permanent adaptor allows fitment to any downpipe exhaust that reduces to stock piping diameter.


*Please allow 5-15 business days for this product to ship. Our cat-backs
are built in house and our fabrication staff is frequently backed up.*​*
*

42's cat-backs are manufactured from scratch in Millersville, MD. We use high quality American made materials throughout our exhaust systems, manufacturing in-house every component possible. When necessary to outsource, American companies are chosen who manufacture their products in the USA. Our systems are built in our 4000 sq/ft facility by a team of 7 machinists, fabricators, and TIG welders trained to complete each system with exacting precision. Our TIG welders take their time, welding each joint with care. From design to manufacturing we never rush, cut corners, or take shortcuts. If you have any questions, concerns, or comments about our cat-backs please contact us by email: [email protected] or telephone: 410.923.0411. Our telephone rings in the same building our systems are created. We are here to help.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sound clips?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Why not any Jetta 2.5L. It's great pricing


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i have the gti 2.5 inch slip on system with a piece of pipe ghettod in where that resonator is and i love the sound, cant wait to get the headers and resonator on there, i definitely recommend this system to anyone..
sorry no sound clips

its mellow at cruise, and low rpms and really screams when you get on it, never had a second glance from cops (but they could be mellow around here) all my dub buddies love the sound


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> i have the gti 2.5 inch slip on system with a piece of pipe ghettod in where that resonator is and i love the sound, cant wait to get the headers and resonator on there, i definitely recommend this system to anyone..
> sorry no sound clips
> 
> its mellow at cruise, and low rpms and really screams when you get on it, never had a second glance from cops (but they could be mellow around here) all my dub buddies love the sound


Glad to hear you like it! Our shop car we put this on is now back at school. We will try to take some sound clips next time it is back here!

-John


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I've had the 3" SS exhaust for about a year now. It's definitely very well built and fitment is great. Mine is rusting a bit though...nice to know there's a lifetime warranty!


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> I've had the 3" SS exhaust for about a year now. It's definitely very well built and fitment is great. Mine is rusting a bit though...nice to know there's a lifetime warranty!


second everything in this quote 'cept the 3" part, i got some light surface rusting and i live in florida about 5-6 miles from the ocean, and its outside 97% of the time, so that should last for you northern cats pretty well.. and it still sounds as great as the moment it broke in love 42dd wish they made more for us 2.5 guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Some surface rust is completely normal! We stand by our choice in material, we feel it will last the length you have the car :thumbup:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Will you be making any exhaust to fit the 2.5l Jetta?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Some surface rust is completely normal! We stand by our choice in material, we feel it will last the length you have the car :thumbup:


I agree  It's just comforting to know you provide such a great warranty!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> Will you be making any exhaust to fit the 2.5l Jetta?


We do have plans for one, however right now we have a couple projects in front of that.

-John


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

We have sent a few out already! Sound clips should start to surface in the near future.

-John


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the orders guys!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the orders guys!


Anyone know of any good sound clips for this exhaust?!?!


----------



## GrinchVR6 (May 15, 2002)

I want to hear clips too! Cant find them anywhere.


----------

